# Tube amplifiers - Butler & DLS



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Bulter TDB-475 Amp
Butler Audio Tube Driver Blue TDB-475 Amp | eBay


DLS TA2 - 2 channel tube amp
DLS TA2 HIGH-END COMPETITION SQ 2-CH TUBE AMP mint | eBay


a brand new Ta2
DLS® ULTIMATE TA2 HIGH-END SQ 2-CHANNEL TUBE AMPLIFIER | eBay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

These are yours? 

I bought a TDB-575 for less than that shipped new direct.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

BowDown said:


> These are yours?
> 
> I bought a TDB-575 for less than that shipped new direct.


Nope, but thanks for post dumping on my thread anyway..


----------



## Surfingfreeman (Dec 29, 2010)

boy are there some dumbnutz out there......................it's like what's the point in saying hey i bought mine cheaper than yours......what an "A"!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Must be one of the best 2nd posts ive ever seen. Only 48 more till you can post in the classifieds section.


----------



## Surfingfreeman (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm back............a bit infermed (sp?) but present, for the most part


----------



## Surfingfreeman (Dec 29, 2010)

*2007 Prius install*

Anyone have experience putting a system in a Prius? I've hear that you can only run 350w/20amps from the battery without dimming lights etc etc can someone comment please, I have both a tube amp and old school PPI which I'd love to throw in there. Thanks much 
Mike


----------

